# A-Tank for the Billet Box



## Rob Fisher (6/2/18)

For those of you that want the Billet Box experience but don't want to build coils and wick etc there is a rock solid option now available. The A-Tank that allows you to use Vaporesso cCell or Atlantis Coils.

I have been vaping on the cCell all day and it's pretty fantastic for a commercial coil... I can remember when I only used cCell Coils for a long time a few years back in the Melo 3. But just remember there are two types of cCell... the one with the red o-rings and hex type juice flow holes and they are pretty useless... and then the ones with black o-rings and round juice holes and they are a pleasure. But remember that poriing the cCells is a critical part... don't rush it.

Here is the sales spiel from the BB Web site.
*Product Description*
The A-Tank is a system comprised of tank and adapter to make use of the Atlantis family of coils. The tank is near identical to the Boro Tank, except for one massive hole in the bottom in which to cram the massive beast that is the Atlantis coil. The Upper and Lower adapter pieces are turned from 316L Stainless steel. Made in the USA.

Includes the tank, gasket, glass, upper and lower adapter for the Atlantis family of coils. Due to FDA and European legislation, these do not ship with a coil.

Note on use: When threading on the lower adapter piece to an Atlantis head, take care not to over tighten. Over tightening will deform the small O-ring/seal on the bottom of the head forcing it to blow out... and that's no good, so tighten it just enough to make a good seal and not much more.. moooo.....

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (6/2/18)

Thanks for the info Rob 

A bit off topic but apologies in advance ... I've always been curious in your experience how much longer does a ceramic type commercial coil last compared to the stock standard cotton ones ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (6/2/18)

This is a great option for those beginners not comfortable to rebuild or trying to quit the stinkies .... 

@Rob Fisher where would one purchase such adaptor , would like to maybe do a review for the local masses .....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (6/2/18)

Daniel said:


> This is a great option for those beginners not comfortable to rebuild or trying to quit the stinkies ....
> 
> @Rob Fisher where would one purchase such adaptor , would like to maybe do a review for the local masses .....


http://billetboxvapor.mybigcommerce.com


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/2/18)

Daniel said:


> This is a great option for those beginners not comfortable to rebuild or trying to quit the stinkies ....
> 
> @Rob Fisher where would one purchase such adaptor , would like to maybe do a review for the local masses .....



http://billetboxvapor.mybigcommerce.com/a-tank/


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Thanks for the info Rob
> 
> A bit off topic but apologies in advance ... I've always been curious in your experience how much longer does a ceramic type commercial coil last compared to the stock standard cotton ones ?



They have always been pretty good compared to normal coils and if I'm not mistaken I would get around double the usage from a decent cCell.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos (6/2/18)

Do the dampless fit at all @Rob Fisher ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/2/18)

Christos said:


> Do the dampless fit at all @Rob Fisher ?



Nope. The hole on the A-Tank is WAY bigger!


----------



## Christos (6/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope. The hole on the A-Tank is WAY bigger!


Ok got it! The A-Hole is far too big

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (6/2/18)

@Christos it shouldn't be that hard expanding that A-hole


----------



## Christos (6/2/18)

Resistance said:


> @Christos it shouldn't be that hard expanding that A-hole


With the right tools you can fit the plug on it i guess... just need some drilling and enlarging without breaking the already small hole on the dampless...


----------



## Resistance (6/2/18)

@Christos best is a drill or drillpress for accuracy and a stepper bit drill halfway and flip and do the other side .or use s standard bit if you don't have the tools but at a slow speed


----------



## Christos (7/2/18)

Resistance said:


> @Christos best is a drill or drillpress for accuracy and a stepper bit drill halfway and flip and do the other side .or use s standard bit if you don't have the tools but at a slow speed


Are we talking about the same thing?!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (7/2/18)

I would hope its a plastic A-hole on the plug and not the other type @Christos

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

